# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  NCAA drug test

## BillBixby

They have just passed a new law saying NCAA can now test athletes over the summer and even if they are at home and not on campus. Obviously they are only looking for anabolics, so Will Steroid Cleanse work as well is it is primarily a steroid drug test? i will only be using sust. this summer. Is it 100% going to clean me, or should i still worry a little bit?

----------


## Housemoney

It takes 5 days for the cleanse to work bro. You will be notified within 12 hours of pissing. My atheltic trainer says that the new testing is unlikely for D2 and D3. I would just use IGF-R3/or HGH if you can afford it which is undectable and maybe a short run of anavar which only takes 3 weeks to clear. sust has ethanate which takes 3 months to clear, you would still be ****ed if tested in 2 a days... best of luck to you

----------


## BillBixby

yeah i know thats why i am asking if the cleanse will work for steroid specific tests such as the NCAA. if i am using test or sus. during the summer, can i use the cleanse and be clear of it 5 days? and it is d1

----------


## matt12217

> yeah i know thats why i am asking if the cleanse will work for steroid specific tests such as the NCAA. if i am using test or sus. during the summer, can i use the cleanse and be clear of it 5 days? and it is d1



Well bro, its designed to specifically clense you of aas. You should be fine aslong as your not takin deca . If you are really worried, don't take any steroids . Also you could take some suspension. It clears out within 1 to 3 days.

Matt

----------


## system admin

You will cleanse sust with NO problems.

bc

----------


## fullback34

yeah im in the same boat here im a D1 football player but my cycle will be done in a few weeks...im hoping that this steroid clense will work. does anyone know if it willwork for finaplix

----------


## ThePump

ok so how about if i were to take something like Max LMG or Revolt (same product) or if i were to take superdrol or any of the prosteroids... would cleanse be good on cleaning it out of my system? cause i need to gain about 10 lbs by the end of next month. would i have time?

----------


## system admin

We have cleansed everything with ease accept deca and EQ....... Those are a sinch 

bc

----------


## Highlander21

This is the course I did:

Week 1-4: 25mg D-Bol per day
Week 1-6: 1ml Test Enth
Week 7&8: 2ml Test Enth

Week 5-8: 20mg Novaldex per day
Week 7 (Days 1-5): 100mg Clomid per day
Week 7 (day 6&7) & Week 8: 50mg Clomid per day

I have now finished the course and made some nice gains but now I have the issue of a potential drug test hanging over me for my sport.

Will Steroid Cleanse clear all the aforementioned out of my system? And if so do the effects of the steroid cleanse wear off eventually, as in, if i passed a test in August could I conceivably fail one say November?

Any input would be really appreciated guys.

Happy Posting

----------


## Housemoney

All you have to do is get your T/E ratio under 6:1... that is the first and if you pass, the only AAS test they run on your piss. I'm trying to figure out if it clears the PCT drugs in another thread... Yes ALL PCT DRUGS/ANTI E'S ARE BANNED

Found out new info... the above info about the ratio is the protocal for out of season testing. In season ala 2adays, season, post season, they do a whole pannel of steroid testing regardless of your 6:1 ratio... hope this helps!

----------


## kdawg21

I wouldnt even worry about it, over my 5 year career I was never tested, In fact I cant think of a single person that I know that was subject to an AAS test...... of course we were 1AA. But the probability of you being tested is very, very slim.

----------


## 5minsforfighting

bro i was tested in D1 .... they watch you piss etc .... this worked for me ... 

hxxp://www.whizzinator.com/


just replace the xx with tt 

also get it in a color that matches your skin tone ... 

hope this helps ...

----------


## Housemoney

My team is D1, a good friend of mines team in D2. The NCAA does their rounds on our teams the same. 2adays and bowlgames/playoffs, then a suprise in the spring. They take only 10ish guys from a 100 man roster so your odds are in your favor, however at the D2 level and above, drug testing is taking place more and more each year.

TOTALLY DISREGARD THE WIZZINATOR POST FOR NCAA TESTING!

The Ncaa rep stands a few feet in front of you and hands you a cup. Then tells you to drop your shorts to you ankles and lift your shirt to your chin. the wizzinator WILL NOT work!

this has been the protocol the last couple years on every single NCAA drug test that a teammate of mine has confirmed.

----------


## one8nine

> This is the course I did:
> 
> Week 1-4: 25mg D-Bol per day
> Week 1-6: 1ml Test Enth
> Week 7&8: 2ml Test Enth
> 
> Week 5-8: 20mg Novaldex per day
> Week 7 (Days 1-5): 100mg Clomid per day
> Week 7 (day 6&7) & Week 8: 50mg Clomid per day
> ...


you did pct durring the last 2 days of your cycle...

----------


## Highlander21

Last two days of week 7 and week 8 yeah. Preventing the gyno was a major paranoia for me. Can't say its done me any harm though. I've been off it all for about a month now and I've kept all but three lbs, and my strength hasn't went down at all. Obviously its all still floating about my system but other people I know started noticing a bit of a relaxing after 3 weeks or so.

----------


## lk24

> I wouldnt even worry about it, over my 5 year career I was never tested, In fact I cant think of a single person that I know that was subject to an AAS test...... of course we were 1AA. But the probability of you being tested is very, very slim.


and no its not. they actually hand pick who they want to test. i spent 5 years at a DI big confrence school, and i hung out with the biggest studs at the school in the weight room. and every week they would come and get one of us out of the group to get tested. this is the ncaa and the confrence. not the school. the schools dont do AAs tests, and if they did they would pick the scrubs not the studs.

----------


## Parks1003

Your best option is to order a piss packet, filled or unfilled, off a website called perfecturine. The filled packets are easy and legit; I know! I order off there any time I need to pass a test. My buddies tried it and passed too. Good Luck!

----------


## chuckt12345

How many big time players have you actually seen suspended from steroid use in the news in the past 5 years in the NCAA? I havent seen many. Are they not allow to disclose suspension reasons?

----------


## TheGame31

What about Hgh?

----------


## Tank75

I'm trying the cleanse right now and let me tell you, the liquid you drink is the most vile taste I've ever tasted... and when you take it you can't eat or drink for another three hours so you just sit there with a horrible taste in your mouth. I'm just pushing through it and hopefully it will all work out in the end.

----------


## ddfb30

the roid tests are a joke, im on a D1 team now they test scrubs. Our ****in kicker and 3rd string qb get tested often.

----------


## kdesiel8

...............

----------


## HighandWide

kdesiel do u mean 1 cycle or 1 shot???? why would u take 1 shot?

----------


## kdesiel8

.....

----------


## HighandWide

> the roid tests are a joke, im on a D1 team now they test scrubs. Our ****in kicker and 3rd string qb get tested often.


well if you are good enough to go to a bowl game....guessing that ur D-1.....just about the whole starting 11 on both sides get tested....drug tests through NCAA are random throught the year...if only the scrubs get tested its prob a test through your school and they won't test for roids anyway...just rec. drugs

----------


## kdesiel8

..........

----------


## HighandWide

are you track and field?? If so, so am I.....Was deciding weather or not to go pro or go to grad school....chose grad school...no money if USA for track and wasn't willing to move to Europe... Anyway back to my point. Alot of sponsers (e.g. addidas, nike, new balance, etc.) will drug test you before investing all their money into you...Some of my friends who ran for US last olymipics testified to this

----------


## kdesiel8

............

----------


## Housemoney

I would just like to dismiss statements made in this thread about the NCAA testing.

1. Piss packets or anything you try use substitution is NOT going to work.
the man from the NCAA stands next to you while you drop your drawers and lift your shirt. He stares at your crotch through the whole piss process to check for manipulators. I've talked to at least 10 guys from half a dozen teams, D1 and D2, this is the same way they do it the last 2 years for EVERYONE. I even talked to a guy who tried to bribe the rep with cash to let him substitute... didnt work!

2. Wizzinator will NOT work. like I mentioned above, the NCAA rep stands right next to you and stares at your package. This may have worked a few years ago before people were getting caught with them.. ie. Ontario Smith. NOT NOW!

3. About summer testing.... Never heard of it actually happening yet. Heard a rumor about a well known team in florida getting it but i'm unable to confirm that. 

4. The cleanse WORKS... with time. I ran a gram of test (12weeks) and 1/2 gram of tren act. for about first 6 weeks... after I was done with the test I cleansed. no more than 2 weeks later I got selected durring the end of winter training for a Piss test. Passed... thats all I can say.

5. Playoffs and Bowlgames... majority of starters get tested. Last year we had I believe 14/22 starters tested following out bowlgame. Friend at a D2 school and in the playoffs they took 7-8 random starters after a game and tested them...

This is how it is for football.. at all levels. I've talked to baseball players and bball players at my school and they say its the same for them.
THIS IS THE TRUTH ABOUT NCAA TESTING... PLEASE DISREGARD ALL OTHER INFO!

----------


## HighandWide

Agree w/ housemoney...if they look at your dong, its NCAA and their are testing for steroid ...if no one is watching you its a school test and they are testing for rec drugs

#6 NCAA will not immediatly contact you that you failed...They will more than likely test you again in a week or so (this is done only when that can't find anything but your test/e ratios are high)...They do this because some people have natty high test levels and want to make sure its not doing up and down

#7 Also after you have been tested once you are on file and new results will be compared to old

#8 TRUE, with any sport once you hit the playoffs or national events odds of testing greatly increases. 

#9 In team sports usually your coach will get a list of player to met somewhere. In team sports test it can be done pre or post competition (varies event to event). In individual sports NCAA officials will just come up to you and say you need to come with them and they will excort you to the bathroom. This will be done majority of the time after competition

no offense but a coach will know better than an athlete  :Wink:  .....but everything housemoney say is 100%... there is no way to beat the NCAA tests with a 1 day cleanse

----------


## captain chet

Lets say an athlete was taking 350mg Test Prop a week and is notified 6 days in advance of the drug testing. If he stopped right then what are the chances the T/E levels would still be too high?

----------


## flash31

prop's half life is aorund 3 days. even with that

chances are still pretty good that he'll he caught.

----------


## captain chet

damn, well we all know that alcohol kills test levels. how about for the night before and 2 nights before this athlete goes on a huge beer bender. would that hopefully lower test/raise epitest?

and also, i dont want a source but is there anyplace that one would be able to buy a shot of epitestosterone? could i go to my doctor and just say "please doc, help me out im on juice and i need a shot of epitest to help me pass this test what can you do?"

----------


## speedbacker

> and also, i dont want a source but is there anyplace that one would be able to buy a shot of epitestosterone? could i go to my doctor and just say "please doc, help me out im on juice and i need a shot of epitest to help me pass this test what can you do?"


I wish bro

----------


## Footballer2

hit a 8 week cycle off win...last 4 weeks tossed in some var..bad idea...no pct..again bad idea...then hit tren enth shortly after...for about 7 weeks...this was all within the last 4 months...finished the tren about 3 weeks ago...got blood work and all the internals checked...i got out alive and well but am gettin tested as soon as i return to the team by the ncaa...will the cleanse do me right...the five day one???

----------


## Housemoney

Footballer2, I'm an NCAA football player as well. First i'd like to say way to use your head and not doing any PCT. So you got tested this summer already? I take it your at home and when you return to your team they will have a cup waiting for you since you were not there when they drew your name??? I have used the cleanse twice. Once for tren act. and it cleaned me out and i passed a test a couple weeks after using it.

----------


## Footballer2

i know bro...i was being really dumb and didnt plan through everything correctly..ran out of funds...luckily i made it out alive...but ya i really need to clean this tren and var out of me...currently running some jintropin...i know that wont come up..and im just really scared if i dont pass that test...do they tell the coaches..trainers...public..all that...i guess if the cleanse works then im good tho right

----------


## bruins

im D1 football playa also and this guy is kinda right they test the scrubs well atleast thru my expreience the tested our place kicker and 4 kids from our scout team its a f*cking joke
bruin

----------


## Housemoney

Footballer2, you ran out of funds but your able to run jintropin? I don't believe you. But anyway yea the NCAA bans you for 1 calander year and of course your coaches and trainers find out. 

Bruins, The NCAA's testing is totally random. So maybe they did test a couple young guys and scrubs when they hit you once. But you know what, sometimes they "randomly" pick all starters or "playas" durring season and durring post season. So don't spread inacurate information regarding this stuff...its not a ****ing joke.

----------


## bruins

didnt mean the system was a joke def not!...i meant this new rule that was passed is a joke as they try to find f*ck over anyone in any type a way...for example there was an incoming freshman that reported to camp that was using hydroxycut (which in the passed contained caffeine) and tested positive for steroid use supposedly caffeine is now banned from NCAA (even red bull energy drinks) that is a f*ckin joke......
bruin

----------

